# To those who knit dish cloths



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet. 

Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
What yarns do you use and suggest.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? Their "I Love This Cotton" is thinner than Peaches and Cream.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

Dishey from knit picks is not as heavy. I like it. I also do not like peaches and cream because of the thickness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
> What yarns do you use and suggest.


I do use the peaches and cream yarn but I think the design of the cloth also determines the thickness. Have you done a design that uses more of a stockinette stitch design as it would be thinner? You could also look for a sport weight cotton yarn to make it thinner. Your family might like the thicker dishcloth for their use so it might be okay to use that for them.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

bakka98 said:


> Dishey from knit picks is not as heavy. I like it. I also do not like peaches and cream because of the thickness.


Ditto.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I use mine all the time and family/friends are always happy to get them.

Be sure you use 100% cotton since any acrylic yarn will not absorb water, just push it around. I use Peaches & Cream, I recently used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby. I've not used the cloth yet, but really enjoyed working with this yarn. If you have a LYS they may have a nicer cotton in DK weight that you might prefer. Look at P&C web site they might offer their yarn in a lighter weight.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love Hobby Lobby's cotton yarn. I recently visited St.Louis and got several skeins. They are much thinner. I really enjoyed working with it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I notice that after I wash/dry it a few times it seems to absorb the water better and you can wring out the peaches & cream yarn better


----------



## Ruth Veranth (Jun 17, 2011)

I use Peaches & Cream and everyone likes the results. Keep the pattern simple as knit on all stitches. Use a #6 needle and begin in a corner with 2 stiches. Inc., until you have a 9 in., width and then decrease back to two stitches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some of the organic yarns are thinner and the spa blends work great for face cloths and thinner dish cloths.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I like the one called Riveting. I ordered it, from either Patternworks or one of the knit catalogs. It's 100% cotton from recycled blue jeans. Much more like sport weight.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, some good ideas. Knitting a stockinette stitch makes since. Would not be so thick. I aso have some "I love this cotton" from Hobby Lobby. I'll try that. 
I think I will knit several wash cloths with different yarns and give it to a family member who uses them and see how she rates them.

thanks for the imput.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> Well, some good ideas. Knitting a stockinette stitch makes since. Would not be so thick. I aso have some "I love this cotton" from Hobby Lobby. I'll try that.
> I think I will knit several wash cloths with different yarns and give it to a family member who uses them and see how she rates them.
> 
> thanks for the imput.


Look online for designs you can knit into the cloths if you get bored with basic stockinette. There are plenty of free designs available like: hearts, pumpkins, airplanes, etc. I love to knit pictures into the cloth. It usually is done by knit and purl on opposite side of the cloth to get the design. I get bored with basic stockinette so I welcome the opportunity to knit pictures in the cloth and recipients love it too.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

peaches and cream


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm another fan of I Love This Cotton. I also like Sugar 'n Cream (as opposed to Peaches and Cream, which I've never used) and Knit Pick's Dishie, both of which I like a lot. I Love This Cotton seems to be the lightest weight of the three.


----------



## archer (Aug 30, 2011)

I use # 10 crochet thread as I prefer thinner dishcloths sometimes I use 2 threads together. I have plenty of in my stash so I never have to buy any. Works for me. archer


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I use 2 strands of crochet thread together. If i can find bamboo thread to compliment, i'll use it. I like rhe feel. I think it maes for a more attractive washcloth than the Peaches N Cream. I try to use a variated with a solid. I do the same when making bibs.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I love Symphonia mercerized cotton. Hobby lobby has it here but colors are limited but beautiful. Because it is mercerized it does not fade as easily and does not get fuzzy. Nice weight....have also used it for toddler sweaters. 

Online there are lots and lots of beautiful colors. I think I got three wash rags out of one skein.


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

While we're on the subject of dishcloths, is there a way to "set" the color on the variegated yarns to keep the colors from running? I want to do some gift sets for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

While we're on the subject of dishcloths, is there a way to "set" the color on the variegated yarns to keep the colors from running? I want to do some gift sets for Christmas gifts.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought some organic cottons from thoughtfulgems.com - Eco friendly cottons and hemps that are fair trade and worked up nicely!


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I like Peaches and Cream for knit, but seems to think when crocheted. I plan to try some patterns that use cotton crochet thread, usually two strands together.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

archer said:


> I use # 10 crochet thread as I prefer thinner dishcloths sometimes I use 2 threads together. I have plenty of in my stash so I never have to buy any. Works for me. archer


I had thought of using crochet thread. I use #3 for making face cloths. I like that yarn for them. Do you think that #3 would be the same as 2 strands of #10 ?


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Do not know...could just give it a try, especially if you already have on hand.



Florida Gal said:


> I had thought of using crochet thread. I use #3 for making face cloths. I like that yarn for them. Do you think that #3 would be the same as 2 strands of #10 ?


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sugar and Cream is my pick, have made several, several with that yarn and a 10 1/2 knitting needle. Mindless knitting, good to take along when "waiting" anywhere, happy knitting dish clothes!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

We have been using sponges for years but lately they seem to fall apart rather quickly or leave little sponge pieces on counters. I do put them in the microwave for about 30 seconds to sterilize them but having been doing that for years too so that is not why they are falling apart

I agree that dishcloths can be too large so I'm going to knit some smaller. Am also going to knit them and then fold in half to the size of a hand sponge and try that. 

I like the Peaches and Cream.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I use Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream on size 8 (US) needles and they don't seem too thick. I have sold or given away hundreds without complaint. 

To make a nice sized smaller dishcloth, I use the grandma's favorite pattern and go to 40 stitches before I decrease back down.


----------



## Doxiex2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Soak in 75% water and 25% vinegar. I read that someplace, haven't tried it.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I love knit washcloths but for dishes it is too thick and big so I knit little scrubbers and that is all we use around here for washing up dishes. Takes less cotton and fits in the hand and in the glass you are washing.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Doxiex2 said:


> Soak in 75% water and 25% vinegar. I read that someplace, haven't tried it.


I do this all the time and it works fine. I knit up a bunch of dishcloths
( I make them for craft fairs ) then throw them in a dish pan to soak
for awhile, rinse them thoroughly and let them air dry. Then they are good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm with you---don't like knit dish clothes---just saying.


----------



## LRMaxwell (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Knit Picks Dishie. There are lots of colors to choose from and my mother loves the dish clothes I have made for her.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> I don't know what kind of sponges you're using, but none of my dishcloths are thicker than a sponge. And I, too, like to use Hobby Lobby's Love This Cotton.


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

Hobby lobby yarn is thinner however I didn't think it was very absorbent.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Also consider the size you make. A lot of the patterns are for way larger then I prefer. the first time I made a few, they were like 10" squares - I hated them.

Several years later I made a few more that were about 7" square - better, but still a bit larger. I prefer about 5" square or close to it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am currently using Knit Picks Comfy in a fingering.. and I am LOVING it!!! I am just playing around with some left over cotton and have a pattern that looks so pretty I thought I would give it a shot... I will be ordering more of this cotton for dish cloths in the future.. I got my skeins for $2.19 a skein.. that's pretty good for cotton.. and I am not sure how many I will get out of it..
I use to love LionBrand cotton but the made the skeins much smaller and so I don't get as many as I would like from it any more.. so that's kept me from buying more..


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
> What yarns do you use and suggest.


I have used two strands of crochet cotton held together to knit/crochet for dishcloths and it works very well. They are more like the purchased ones.


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks, ladies. I knew vinegar was in the mix, but didn't know the amounts.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I use the vinegar-water mixture to fix the color in my dishcloths, an it seems to work very well. However, I agree with one of the posters that the knitted, or Tunisian crocheted dishcloths are not very absorbent, and I haven't found a remedy for that as yet.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> Also consider the size you make. A lot of the patterns are for way larger then I prefer. the first time I made a few, they were like 10" squares - I hated them.
> 
> Several years later I made a few more that were about 7" square - better, but still a bit larger. I prefer about 5" square or close to it.


Size is important!, as is gauge. The first ones I used were knit by my niece. She knit them so tightly that they didn't dry overnight. I then made some myself but at a looser gauge. They turned out the right size for me and they dried in a few hours.


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

I use Fantasy Natural nicer than peaches n cream. Not so tough on the hands


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

mjo said:


> I love knit washcloths but for dishes it is too thick and big so I knit little scrubbers and that is all we use around here for washing up dishes. Takes less cotton and fits in the hand and in the glass you are washing.


Where do you get the pattern for the scrubbers?


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> ...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
> What yarns do you use and suggest.


The only time I've seen problems with the wet counters is if someone has not used 100% cotton - those who use the cotton acrylic blends or just acrylic have that problem. I've never had trouble wringing my worsted cotton yarn dishcloths out. I have had trouble getting a sponge wrung out that well!!

However, to answer your question:
You could use the Peaches n Cream (sugar n creme, bernat handicrafter, etc) and a larger than normal needle - that way, you end up with a less dense cloth.
You could use two or three strands of "bedspread" cotton (size 10, the stuff used for doilies) but make sure to use the "cheaper" stuff, not the good quality mercerized cotton. That doesn't have the same absorbency as the cheaper stuff. (Like "Southmaid" which has been renamed to "Aunt Lydia" apparently)


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I like Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton much better than Peaches and Cream.


----------



## Cameron Gal (Sep 3, 2013)

I also have found peaches N cream to be too thick. But have used re-cycled cotton successfully. Is a good thickness and wears well.

Wish I could remember where...on-line somewhere.
Sorry, if I find it will write. Good Luck.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I was given some Bernat crafting cotton, and it seems to be quite a bit thinner than peaches and cream or sugar and cream.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
> What yarns do you use and suggest.


I just use 100% crochet cotton...2 together they work wonderfully


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

KittiPaws said:


> I'm another fan of I Love This Cotton. I also like Sugar 'n Cream (as opposed to Peaches and Cream, which I've never used. I Love This Cotton seems to be the lightest weight of the three.


Ditto to the above. Also, I think the pattern may make a difference. Before I started knitting, my daughter was learning to crochet. She crocheted me a dishcloth that was VERY TIGHT, using SnC or PnC (not sure which). My experience was EXACTLY that of yours--it just slopped water all around and didn't wring out well. It was a very tight weave, I guess you'd say. While I love that she crocheted it, I NEVER use it, as I HATE how it does.

The KNIT dishcloth that I do, on the other hand, is sooooo absorbent and the little ridges pick up all the little crumbs, etc. Everyone I know LOVES them and begs for more. It is called the Idiot's Dishcloth--knit diagonally with yarn overs on size 8 needles. I slightly prefer the Sugar n Cream over the I Love This Cotton as far as how well they work. And yes, I think they only get better and more absorbent after washing, esp. the ILTC brand.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

For people who are addicted to using sponges but are worried about the sanitation, some people say that you can sanitize them by wetting them and sticking them in the microwave for a minute. I don't like them myself. To me, the cloths are much more absorbent. So funny how people's experiences are so different!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

You're right...I hate the water they hold and the stinky they get! My most favorite washcloths are the ones made with a thinner cotton...thinner than Peachesn'Cream. I don't know any names/brands..just anything in like a DK weight. They ring out well and dry quickly, so don't have much of a chance to bacteria growing.


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like using the dish cloths for wash cloths. They have a little bit of "scrub" in them. I am using mostly Sugar 'N Cream cause I got it on sale at Michael's a while back.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a pattern that I have been using to make dishcloths. I do not like crocheted clothes because they are too thick. I also like Hobby Lobby's "Love this Cotton". 


The "Infamous" Darrell Waltrip Cloth
by Rhonda K. White
based on a stitch pattern from the "365 Knit Stitches a Year: A Perpetual Calendar"
I really can't think of another pattern that shows off variegateds so well! The Bee Stitch cloth is CLOSE - but I LOVE the way this looks in ANY variegated!!! 

Note: "sl 2 wyif" is worked like this:
bring your yarn to the front, as if you were going to purl. Now, slip the next two stitches from the left needle to the right needle without working them, and take your yarn BACK to the proper position for knitting the next 2 stitches. This is what forms the horizontal bars all over the cloth, and also what REALLY helps to break up the color blocks you so often get when knitting with a multicolored yarn! 

this pattern is a multiple of 4, in case you want to make your cloth bigger or smaller!
I've added 3 stitches on each side for a border - and they ARE written into the instructions )

Cast on 38 stitches
Rows 1-4: Knit across
Row 5: k3, p32, k3
Row 6: k6, *sl 2 wyif, k2; rep from * to last 4 sts; k4
Row 7: k3, p32, k3
Row 8: k4, *sl 2 wyif, k2; rep from * to last 6 sts; sl 2 wyif, k4
Row 9: k3, p32, k3
Row 10-57: repeat rows 6-9 twelve (12) more times
Row 58-60: knit across
Bind off, and admire your beautiful creation! )


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

People who love handknit cloths love the thickness. I am a sponge person too, but I use Bernat handicrafter which is an identical gauge to Peaches and Cream, for dishcloths. Thin is not the desired attribute. Or they would prefer the machine made thin cotton ones instead.

Hobby Lobby cotton is thinner. You can give it a try if you like. It is wonderful stuff to work with.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I use dishie from knit picks it is thinner and I like to do a basket weave pattern. It's light and wrings out great I don't make them real big cause I have smaller hands. I do 5 "boxes" across and five "groups" of rows if that makes sense.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tips


KittiPaws said:


> I'm another fan of I Love This Cotton. I also like Sugar 'n Cream (as opposed to Peaches and Cream, which I've never used) and Knit Pick's Dishie, both of which I like a lot. I Love This Cotton seems to be the lightest weight of the three.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

A question for those who use #10 thread doubled for dish cloths. What size needle or crochet hook do you use? 

When using the doubled #10 thread do you use the Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth or another pattern.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

KatStabe said:


> Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? Their "I Love This Cotton" is thinner than Peaches and Cream.


I like the "I Love This Cotton" also. It is exceptionally good for wash cloths for little ones. They love for Grandma to make special ones for them.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Dish cloths are like food, you either like it or you don't. Same as with yarn, I prefer the cotton as you can throw in washing machine with bleach and it disinfects the cotton. Read some were with a sponge I guess you could put in dish washer and do the same, if lucky to have one. Me, I'm it. So like written, it's really what you would like do either knit or crochet, but either, have fun doing it.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I also like Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton. It is softer than any other yarn I have used for dishcloths. I also use acrylic yarn for making knitted spiral scrubbies. I found a new inexpensive Michaels yarn that is really quite scratchy and it is great for them. I like them better than the ones made of net.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I had always used the all cotton yarns for dish cloths like(sugar and cream, peaches and cream) until just a few months ago. Everybody just loves them. I found a pattern that used just the regular crochet cotton thread, like the thread you use when making fancy doily's etc.
The only difference is you use two strands of the cotton thread through-out. 
They are much thinner, (more like boughten ones) and are a little scratchy and make a nice fine scratcher while doing the dishes. I found if ones liked a thinner or smaller dishcloth these were just great for them. 
I just use the double strand and make any of the dishcloth patterns


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Well, some good ideas. Knitting a stockinette stitch makes since. Would not be so thick. I aso have some "I love this cotton" from Hobby Lobby. I'll try that.
> I think I will knit several wash cloths with different yarns and give it to a family member who uses them and see how she rates them.
> 
> thanks for the imput.


I think the pattern makes a huge difference. With some of mine, I used a slightly larger needle and it's not as dense. Just a thought..


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Bernat's Handicrafter is my choice...wouldn't use anything else


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Look for patterns with open spaces. I have a crochet pattern that is more like a mesh and it is much less bulky than the typical knit-on-the-diagonal pattern that is so popular. Having said that, though, the group I belong to in Florida makes dish cloths to sell (all proceeds are donated to charity), and the typical dish cloth is the most popular. So even though you may not like the knitted cloths (I use sponges, too) the recipients of your gifts may love them. Good luck!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KatStabe said:


> Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? Their "I Love This Cotton" is thinner than Peaches and Cream.


Can't agree more as far as I know, all the Love This Cotton is great. Comes in great colors also.

Another thing: I only knit wash cloths...the crochet ones will be more thick than knitted...especially if you do stockinette stitch.

Did you know that crochet uses 2/3 more yarn than knitting???


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Grandma Jo said:


> I also like Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton. It is softer than any other yarn I have used for dishcloths. I also use acrylic yarn for making knitted spiral scrubbies. I found a new inexpensive Michaels yarn that is really quite scratchy and it is great for them. I like them better than the ones made of net.


Grandma Jo,
Do you have a pattern that you would share for the scrubby? My granddaughter would like one and I have not found a pattern. Thank you


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

yorkie1 said:


> I had always used the all cotton yarns for dish cloths like(sugar and cream, peaches and cream) until just a few months ago. Everybody just loves them. I found a pattern that used just the regular crochet cotton thread, like the thread you use when making fancy doily's etc.
> The only difference is you use two strands of the cotton thread through-out.
> They are much thinner, (more like boughten ones) and are a little scratchy and make a nice fine scratcher while doing the dishes. I found if ones liked a thinner or smaller dishcloth these were just great for them.
> I just use the double strand and make any of the dishcloth patterns


Thank you, I don't crochet but I'm going to try knitting a dish cloth like this. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Knitgma: I'll be waiting for your input. Hope you do like it when you have finished it. 
I did forget to say I did knit some dish cloths with the crochet thread. I liked them even better than the ones I crocheted.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Use a coupe of strands of crochet cotton. It makes a finer, quicker drying dishcloth. You can also use a looser stitch so they will dry more quickly. But, if the recipient likes worsted weight cloths, she might not like the lighter weight ones. There is even a free pattern for one! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-your-ordinary-dishcloth

I don't like worsted cotton for dishcloths because I think they are unsanitary. I don't use sponges anywhere for the same reason. 
I use worsted cotton as washcloths, so all is not lost if I receive them as gifts.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

I use sometimes 2 strands of crochet cotton and I love them. I recently did 1 strand of white and the other black and it looks really nice, and a lot thinner than the peaches & cream.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dishy from Knit Picks a good choice.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

KnitGma said:


> Grandma Jo,
> Do you have a pattern that you would share for the scrubby? My granddaughter would like one and I have not found a pattern. Thank you


Yes, I do have a free pattern I will share. I found it on a site on the internet but understand it is not there anymore but I have it saved on my computer. Send me a PM with your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

I use it all from thick and thin. Right now it Bernat Handicrafter Cotton in the Country Colors. 12 oz. big skein and it's thin. Aunt Lydia puts out a thinner one but haven't seen it lately. All from Joanns. I like to use that coupon.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am with KittiPaws , just received Dishie from KnitPicks got it on sale for about $2.00. Really like it better then Peaches and Cream. Do not have a Hobby in my area.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

KnitGma said:


> Grandma Jo,
> Do you have a pattern that you would share for the scrubby? My granddaughter would like one and I have not found a pattern. Thank you


Interesting video from Very Pink Knits on knitting the "world's best scrubbie" using tulle fabric. Extremely simple!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

have used pnc and snc. have no particular yeas or nays for either one. pnc is limited in their colors(Americana) red runs. snc has more colors to choose from. i use mostly variegated. i like the smaller balls(makes 2). i don't need 20+? washcloths from one ball.(1 color) this is my go to the DRS. project. i am going get skeins of the other cottons to make an afghan for my grandson. he is HIGHLY sensitive to anything that is not cotton.


----------



## Shelby75 (Nov 6, 2012)

I use sugar & cream it works very well but it does tend toFADEWHEN YOU FIRST WASH THEM. i SOAK THEM IN VINAGER FIRST.


----------



## Shelby75 (Nov 6, 2012)

yES i USED THAT AND IT DOES NOT FADE.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Just plain garter stitch wrings out fine.
Stretches out after a couple of washings and leaves no water residue.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like making dish cloths but do not use them to wash dishes.
I use a sponge. lol
Use the dish cloths to wipe up spills, excess water on counter etc.
Saves on paper towels. 

When they get too faded I use them as cleaning rags.

Use Peaches & Cream or something similar.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess I just wonder why you would make something you don't like? We knit for ourselves as much as for the recipients, or at least I do.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I love that cotton from Hobby Lobby and Dishie from Knit Picks can't be beat for the lighter weight cloths.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Interesting video from Very Pink Knits on knitting the "world's best scrubbie" using tulle fabric. Extremely simple!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

Long story short: I belong to a group that distributes plates for Easter to shut-ins in our community. Last Easter I had a surplus of dish cloths knit so volunteered to add them to the plates. I have recieved several comments since then asking where more can be obtained. They were a success and any unhappy recepients were kind enough to not say anything about it.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Scoot915 said:


> I like making dish cloths but do not use them to wash dishes.
> I use a sponge. lol
> Use the dish cloths to wipe up spills, excess water on counter etc.
> Saves on paper towels.
> ...


I meant to say that I use peaches & cream or something similar


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

I make dishcloths smaller than 9 inches. I don't want a lot of bulk. I try out new stitch patterns on dishcloths too. Recently I bought some cotton/hemp yarn for dishcloths and it was terrible! I thought it would be a good scrubber but it felt bad and colors faded together. I guess I'll have to make a shopping bag.

Once you give away a dish cloth, you're hooked; everybody then wants more and more. And they're so quick and easy it's a joy to dash one off between doing the serious stuff. It's like dessert.

I wrote a poem to attach to a dishcloth and fasten it with a piece of scrap yarn.

Here it is: (I think I sent this before, but I can't remember)

DISHCLOTH
I'
m knitted of fine cotton yarn
Fine china will come to no harm


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Oops - Here's the poem.

Dishcloth
I'm knitted of fine cotton yarn
Fine china will come to no harm
But pots I'll scrub
And pans I'll rub
For bleach will revive my charm


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Very cute poem!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? Their "I Love This Cotton" is thinner than Peaches and Cream.


That's what I use, too! Lots of colors, too!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

knitgogi said:


> Interesting video from Very Pink Knits on knitting the "world's best scrubbie" using tulle fabric. Extremely simple!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mkbanklady (Apr 12, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
> What yarns do you use and suggest.


I use KnitPicks Dishie yarn. It is very nice and seems thinner than Peaches n Cream. It also is more vibrant in color and will retain its color if color safe bleach is used in laundering the dish cloths.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

be sure you are knitting loosely. sometimes I need to go as large as a #9 size needle at times. I love making cotton dishcloths, make them all the time.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

I use Peaches n Cream and also Lion cotton yarns for dish cloths and for baby bibs because they ARE thick and more absorbant. I LOVE Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton because it is softer than the other cottons above so I use it for face cloths and baby clothes. The pattern of the dishcloth does have something to do with how thick the cloth is. The patterns with a motif in the middle usually turn out thinner since it's usually a stockinette stitch around the motif. The patterns containing a cable stitch or garter stitch or something of that sort will usually turn out thicker.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I think if you stick to knitting with the worsted weight kitchen cotton you will get a slimmer cloth than if you crochet with it. Besides, crochet uses up more yardage for the same size cloth because of the density of the stitches.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LRMaxwell said:


> I like Knit Picks Dishie. There are lots of colors to choose from and my mother loves the dish clothes I have made for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I wish I had a Mother to make them for but I make them for everybody else. I like using the Dishie yarn when I make lace cloths.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love making wash clothes but I usually make the circular or the star points. The patterns are not outstanding enough, not worth the time put into them.
I make the square cloths for wiping up and the round ones as a face cloth.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

OK, as long as we are admitting to being budding poets, here goes. Certainly not a Nobel Prize, nor an E. A. Poe. 

thank of me in all your wishes
Even when you do the dishes
If the water gets to hot

Wring the rag, forget me not
I am a cotton dishcloth
made of many knitted stitches
I hope when you scrub the pots
Your kitchen it enriches


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Doxiex2 said:


> Soak in 75% water and 25% vinegar. I read that someplace, haven't tried it.


I wish I had known this before. I made a dishcloth using a variegated cotton, it looked so nice until it got wet then all the colours ran. :thumbdown: Now it's a dirty grey colour but it still cleans up OK. :thumbup:


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

mystic31714 said:


> OK, as long as we are admitting to being budding poets, here goes. Certainly not a Nobel Prize, nor an E. A. Poe.
> 
> thank of me in all your wishes
> Even when you do the dishes
> ...


I like it


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I use Peaches and Cream or Sugar and Cream on size 8 (US) needles and they don't seem too thick. I have sold or given away hundreds without complaint.
> 
> To make a nice sized smaller dishcloth, I use the grandma's favorite pattern and go to 40 stitches before I decrease back down.


i go to the size 9 needle, have had no problem with variegateds fading(only pnc American red running). darker colors are more of a problem, so far no complaints. used pnc and snc for years but am going to try the other labels. grandma's favorite is the best,no need to think while doing, BUT when i get to 8 sts,i k2tog,have4 sts on needle,then bind off. it doesn't seem to have that TAB on the end.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Use a coupe of strands of crochet cotton. It makes a finer, quicker drying dishcloth. You can also use a looser stitch so they will dry more quickly. But, if the recipient likes worsted weight cloths, she might not like the lighter weight ones. There is even a free pattern for one!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-your-ordinary-dishcloth
> 
> I don't like worsted cotton for dishcloths because I think they are unsanitary. I don't use sponges anywhere for the same reason.
> I use worsted cotton as washcloths, so all is not lost if I receive them as gifts.


Thank you for posting the link for the #10 thread dishcloth pattern. It answered my question asking what size needle to use (it said size 2 or 3 for those also interested in this information).


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

albie said:


> i go to the size 9 needle, have had no problem with variegateds fading(only pnc American red running). darker colors are more of a problem, so far no complaints. used pnc and snc for years but am going to try the other labels. grandma's favorite is the best,no need to think while doing, BUT when i get to 8 sts,i k2tog,have4 sts on needle,then bind off. it doesn't seem to have that TAB on the end.


Thanks for the tip for the end of grandma's favorite dishcloth. I'll have to try that on my next one. That's my go-to project when I'm walking or at a cross country or track meet.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> Use a coupe of strands of crochet cotton. It makes a finer, quicker drying dishcloth. You can also use a looser stitch so they will dry more quickly. But, if the recipient likes worsted weight cloths, she might not like the lighter weight ones. There is even a free pattern for one!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-your-ordinary-dishcloth
> 
> I don't like worsted cotton for dishcloths because I think they are unsanitary. I don't use sponges anywhere for the same reason.
> I use worsted cotton as washcloths, so all is not lost if I receive them as gifts.


I almost posted that link but decided to read through all of the pages to make sure someone else didn't first! Once you do one of these and see how it comes out, you can adapt to any pattern you choose. No worry about running colors, less germs to harbor, not too thick, and they scrub better than worsted "dishcloth" cotton (this is my opinion). It takes a little longer to knit or crochet up, but the results are worth it (again, my opinion). Also, the #10 cotton costs much less than "dishcloth" cotton, especially since you can get several cloths from two balls. Another thing - you can use two different colors (I love red & white together) so there are many color combinations to choose from.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

aprilknits: You are exactly right. As I said in an earlier post I've made lots of dish cloths with the crochet cotton. Using two strands throughout. I like the knitted ones better than the crochet ones. 
Also using two colors does make for a pretty cloth. The colors don't run either. Use any size of the crochet thread you want as you know the finer than the thread the thinner the cloth and visa-versa.


----------



## francraft (Nov 8, 2012)

I find if you knit the yarn it does"t feel so bulky like crocheting does. I use a variety of the cotton yarn.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I have used Peaches and Creme and Sugar and Creme for dish cloths. I have made many and everyone I have given them to has been very satisfied. I use a 7 needle and start with the
co 4 and knit4. After I knit 2. yarn over and continue until I reach 48 sts. Then I start the knit 1 and knit 2tog yarn over 
knit 2 tog and continue to knit to end of row.This is easy and quick and since I have had to make so many,I have not tried other patterns. However, I will try some different ones for Xmas.I think it is just a matter of opinion. Roberta J Corbitt.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Roberta J Corbitt said:


> I have used Peaches and Creme and Sugar and Creme for dish cloths. I have made many and everyone I have given them to has been very satisfied. I use a 7 needle and start with the
> co 4 and knit4. After I knit 2. yarn over and continue until I reach 48 sts. Then I start the knit 1 and knit 2tog yarn over
> knit 2 tog and continue to knit to end of row.This is easy and quick and since I have had to make so many,I have not tried other patterns. However, I will try some different ones for Xmas.I think it is just a matter of opinion. Roberta J Corbitt.


I have also done this pattern a lot. You can also co 3, knit the next row, row 3 you can k1, increase in next stitch(I use the increase of knitting the stitch twice, front and back) knit rest of the row. Continue as with your pattern. It just won't have the holes that the yo leaves. 
If you want another easy pattern go back to my first post on this topic. It is very easy and the cloth actually turns out square.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I did some experimenting with double thickness of #10 crochet cotton. I loved the outcome for dishes. Just the perfect weight to wring out very dry and the doubled yarn gave it the extra "scrub" factor. I practiced with some crochet doily patterns, some stockinette stitch cloths and found the crochet doily lasted longer because a cut on the crochet didn't ladder like the knitted cloth.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I really do love the "I love this cotton" from Hobby Lobby for baby washcloths. I have also made a cotton receiving blanket for my granddaughter. 
From what I understand is that the Peaches and Creme and the Sugar and creme both become much softer the more they are used and washed and dried (hopefully with a little fabric softener). Any pattern with a design needs to be a solid color so you can see the design but I love the colors in the varigated cottons and usually crochet them.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> Thanks for the tip for the end of grandma's favorite dishcloth. I'll have to try that on my next one. That's my go-to project when I'm walking or at a cross country or track meet.


i like the look a lot better. it matches the other corners much better. i have the one with 'tab' and use it to cover my 2-slice toaster. am going to try it on 10's to see if going bigger makes it 'thinner'. garter st is a thicker st but like it so far. i only crochet my double thick potholders. crocheting with snc or pnc hurts my hands sometimes. am going to try the others and see if that helps. my go-to project,also.


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

I always knit my dishcloths (get a life do I hear...). I buy 50g balls of ordinary cheap cotton yarn which will make lots of dishcloths about 7" square that last for ages.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

nab said:


> Here is a pattern that I have been using to make dishcloths. I do not like crocheted clothes because they are too thick. I also like Hobby Lobby's "Love this Cotton".
> 
> The "Infamous" Darrell Waltrip Cloth
> by Rhonda K. White
> ...


Hi nab,

I am in Livingston, MT. We're pretty close neighbors.

Wanted to mention that the Darrell Waltrip cloth is on 
http://www.knittingknonsense.com with a lot of free patterns by Rhonda White.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

I've used Bernat Handicrafter cotton yarn. It's pretty good. Works up quite nice.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knittingtheresa said:


> I've used Bernat Handicrafter cotton yarn. It's pretty good. Works up quite nice.


I like using Bernat cotton.

I'm knitting a dishcloth at this time with Peaches and Crème. The yarn came from my stash. The skein says it came from the USA I don't know how old it is because I believe all Peaches and Crème comes from Canada at this time. The yarn is soooo soft a joy to work with. I know now what KP members are saying about the difference of the new and old Peaches and Crème.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Grandma Jo,
We do live quite close.
Good to meet you.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nab said:


> I have also done this pattern a lot. You can also co 3, knit the next row, row 3 you can k1, increase in next stitch(I use the increase of knitting the stitch twice, front and back) knit rest of the row. Continue as with your pattern. It just won't have the holes that the yo leaves.
> If you want another easy pattern go back to my first post on this topic. It is very easy and the cloth actually turns out square.


Nab, I want to make the dishcloth without the holes/eyelets by increasing the stitch (knitting the stitch front and back), but how do you do the decreasing rows. Can you explain how to do those decreasing rows, please.


----------



## Rhonda Sabel (Aug 12, 2013)

I just purchased the peaches and cream to try to make a dish cloth would like to make it for myself first and then possibly for gifts. Looking for interesting design, not pictures. Any suggestions? Rrhondalee


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Nab, I want to make the dishcloth without the holes/eyelets by increasing the stitch (knitting the stitch front and back), but how do you do the decreasing rows. Can you explain how to do those decreasing rows, please.


I know I'm not who you addressed the question to, but I've made them without holes. Just do a k2tog decrease at the same place you increased (2 stitches in, 3 stitches in, wherever you increased). I hope that's not confusing!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> I want to make some dish cloths for some family members.
> I'm not crazy about them. I use a sponge. I know, dish cloths are more sanitary but I do not like the thickness of them. They hold too much water (I do squeeze them out) and my counters are way too wet.
> 
> Any way, I think yarns like Peaches n Cream are too thick. When I look at store bought ones they are much thinner.
> What yarns do you use and suggest.


I have seen several patterns on the internet where 2 strands of crochet cotton are used.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Nab, I want to make the dishcloth without the holes/eyelets by increasing the stitch (knitting the stitch front and back), but how do you do the decreasing rows. Can you explain how to do those decreasing rows, please.


Andrea is correct. You knit two together. It is a fast dishcloth to make and works well. You might also try the pattern that I listed. It is fun and easy too. Have fun.
Nickie


----------



## archer (Aug 30, 2011)

This has been a very interesting discussion on knitting and crocheting dishcloths mostly out of cotton with some linen thrown in as well. Now, I would I like to stand it on it's head so to speak. Is anyone familiar with the term tawashi? It is apparently Japanese and refers to dishcloths. These "cloths" are crocheted in many different shapes and colors but the really big difference is that the are made with acrylic yarn. Now, acrylic yarn is used because it is said to have anti-germ properties. There is apparently a argument as to whether soap is actually needed. Ravelry has a number of patterns. What do you think? archer


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

May have missed this earlier, but Handicrafters is a thinner yarn. Can't remember who makes it right now. But I find the stitch patterns makes a big diffrence in the thickness of the cloth. I like P & C for heavier ones for certain uses and thinner yarn with a light stitch pattern for thinner cloths.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

archer said:


> This has been a very interesting discussion on knitting and crocheting dishcloths mostly out of cotton with some linen thrown in as well. Now, I would I like to stand it on it's head so to speak. Is anyone familiar with the term tawashi? It is apparently Japanese and refers to dishcloths. These "cloths" are crocheted in many different shapes and colors but the really big difference is that the are made with acrylic yarn. Now, acrylic yarn is used because it is said to have anti-germ properties. There is apparently a argument as to whether soap is actually needed. Ravelry has a number of patterns. What do you think? archer


I make scrubbies out of acrylic yarn. Everyone that has tried them think they are great.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> I know I'm not who you addressed the question to, but I've made them without holes. Just do a k2tog decrease at the same place you increased (2 stitches in, 3 stitches in, wherever you increased). I hope that's not confusing!


Thank you for replying to my question. I appreciate your responding.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nab said:


> Andrea is correct. You knit two together. It is a fast dishcloth to make and works well. You might also try the pattern that I listed. It is fun and easy too. Have fun.
> Nickie


Thank you Nickie for your response.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've also used the canvas yarn used to make all those things out of the plastic canvas. I make the spiral scrubbies with the canvas yarn and everyone really likes them. The nylon netting tends to soften up after quiet a bit of use,but the little spiral ones I make seem to hold up better.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> I've also used the canvas yarn used to make all those things out of the plastic canvas. I make the spiral scrubbies with the canvas yarn and everyone really likes them. The nylon netting tends to soften up after quiet a bit of use,but the little spiral ones I make seem to hold up better.


Sounds like a smart Idea saves you time from cutting the stripes. :thumbup:


----------



## joanieb (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been using anne mercerized crochet cotton which is about a size 5 and a 3mm needle and they make the most beautiful soft clothes, even ideal for face clothes, try it, I am sure you will be impressed. You will have to alter the number of stitches because of the finer thread. For grandmas favorite dish cloth I went to 68 instead of the pattern number of 43/44. There is 500 m on a ball and it makes 5/6 dishclothes. Hope this helps, Joan


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

While looking for variations on the diagonal dish/wash cloth I came across this tip:

To avoid making the holes when doing the yarn overs, instead of wrapping the yarn/thread from the back to the front, wrap the yarn/thread around the needle front to back. 

It is working out nicely on the thread washcloth I am making. I will be interested to see what it will look like using yarn.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> While looking for variations on the diagonal dish/wash cloth I came across this tip:
> 
> To avoid making the holes when doing the yarn overs, instead of wrapping the yarn/thread from the back to the front, wrap the yarn/thread around the needle front to back.
> 
> It is working out nicely on the thread washcloth I am making. I will be interested to see what it will look like using yarn.


Two other ways to avoid a yarn over hole are to increase by doing a kfb (knit front and back in the stitch) or knit through the back loop of the yarn over on the next row.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

pepsiknittinmomma said:


> Two other ways to avoid a yarn over hole are to increase by doing a kfb (knit front and back in the stitch) or knit through the back loop of the yarn over on the next row.


Yes, I tried doing the kfb on the dishcloth using two strands of #10 crochet thread and found it too difficult, so was pleased to find this other method of making the cloths without the holes. I will use the kfb when making the cloths with cotton yarn.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love peaches and cream to do hot pads with. nice and thick for them.


----------



## SophieY45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

